# Word for mac - Nach Abschnittswechsel stimmt Seitenanzahl nicht mehr



## CMGB (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo 

Bei der angehängten Datei (Auszug der ersten Seiten) gingen die Seitenzahlen immer automatisch weiter , Start: Seite 7 - Seite 26, 
nun kommt nach Seite 8 auf einmal wieder die 8, ich vermute, es hat was mit den Abschnittswechseln zu tun, weiss jemand Rat ?

Danke

CMGB


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Januar 2019)

Hi,
ich kann hier keinen Fehler von Word entdecken.
Also in der Fußzeile befindet sich in der Mitte keine Seitenzahl sondern eine fest reingeschriebene Zahl.
Die Seitenzahlen befinden sich jetzt rechts über dem Text „Christian Bach“ und diese werden bei 7 startend bis 11 weitergezählt. 

Gruß


----------



## CMGB (9. Januar 2019)

Ok, habe ich gesehen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich diese Datei von jemand anders übernommen habe.
Mir persönlich würde es reichen, wenn die Seiten Zahlen , also "Seite XY" (in weiss) einfach als feste Zahl drin stehen.
Hier ist es leider so, dass durch eine Formatierung sich die folgenden Seiten nicht ändern lassen. 
Konkrekt: Wenn ich auf der "3. Seite" auf die Angabe Seite 9 ändere, steht bei den Seiten danach automatisch auch Seite 9. Wenn ich auf der "4. Seite" die Angabe Seite 10 eingebe, kommt danach immer 10.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Januar 2019)

Hi,
also Seitenzahlen von Hand zu ändern ist keine gute Idee.
Ich hab Dir grad mal die automatische Seitenzahl in der Mitte im Fußbereich eingefügt.
Damit Seitenzahlen automatisch weitegeführt werden musst Du die Fußzeilen mit den davorgehenden verknüpfen. Ob sie es sind siehst du an einem Reiter rechts oben an der Fußzeile.

Ich hab Dir mal die Seitenzahlen im Fußbereich eingefügt.


----------



## CMGB (9. Januar 2019)

Super, Danke.
Allerdings kommt in dem Beispiel (von dir netterweise bearbeitet) nach der 7 die 9 und ich bekomme das nicht geändert. Könntest du mir nochmal bitte helfen ??? Danke.
VG
CMGB


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Januar 2019)

Also bei mir kommt die 8 nach der 9.
ich hab Dir mal eine pdf angehängt.

Welche Wordversion verwendest Du?


----------



## CMGB (9. Januar 2019)

Word for mac: Version 15.41


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Januar 2019)

Hi,
hab Dein Dokument mal in der Version 14.7.7 aufgemacht, also sitze auch am Mac.
Dort habe ich den Fehler auch. Das kommt durch den ersten Abschnittsumbruch. Aber ehrlich gesagt erschließt sich mir der Sinn dieses Abschnittsumbruches nicht sonderlich?

Kopier dir eine komplette Fußzeile raus und dann lösch den Abschnitt und füge die kopierte Fußzeile wieder ein. Dann sollten Deine Seitenzahlen stimmen.

Grüße


----------



## CMGB (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo, wie löscht man diese Umbrüche/Abschnitte. 
Ich bin momentan etwas ratlos, obwohl du mir schon gute Tipps gegeben hast.
Die Datei ist von einem Vorgänger in einem Verein gemacht worden, warum das so Abschnitte nötig waren, verstehe ich nicht. Mein Problem ist, dass am 15.1. Redaktionsschluss für das Heft ist (Vereinsmagazin) und ich das gerne bis dahin gelöst hätte (weil noch nachgelagerte Arbeiten dann kommen). 
Ich probiere es heute nochmal, falls es nicht gelingt, darf ich dir die Datei evtl. per mail senden (ist zu gross, um hier upzuloaden).. ?

Danke
vG
CMGB


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Januar 2019)

Hi,
Abschnitte kannst Du löschen indem Du diese markierst. Das geht am besten mit einem Doppelklick irgendwo auf den Doppelstrich. Die Umbrucheigenschaften kannst Du bearbeiten indem Du auf den Text des Umbruches in der Mitte doppelklickst.

Ich hab Dir im angehängten Dokument den Umbruch mal gelöscht und daraus entstehende Umbruchsveränderungen versucht zu korrigieren. Das einzige was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist was nicht mit Deinem Originaldokument identisch ist auf Seite 11 das „(55“ mit auf die nächste Zeile, wo das eigentlich auch hingehört, umbricht.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## CMGB (12. Januar 2019)

Cool, Danke.
Den Anhang habe ich allerdings leider nicht gefunden...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Januar 2019)

Sorry, hab wohl den Beitrag abgeschickt bevor das Zip hochgeladen war und habs nicht bemerkt.


----------



## CMGB (14. Januar 2019)

Ok, super , Danke, damit solltwn wir zurecht kommen.


----------

